# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Verstuikte enkel?

## Milo de Wit

_Ik weet niet of dit in het goede forum is, ik kon het niet vinden._


Hallo, ik ben Milo en ik ben nieuw hier.

Vanmiddag, toen ik van school naar huis fietste, was ik gevallen. 
Ik had niet veel pijn alleen had ik wel moeite met lopen en druk zetten op mijn rechter voet.
Ik weet niet of het een verstuikte enkel is omdat ik met de fiets op mijn enkel viel. Mijn enkel klapte dus niet dubbel (of ik zag het niet), maar ik heb er wel last van als ik er op loop.

Normaal zou ik dit niet zo heel erg vinden. 
Ik zou gewoon een paar dagen erdoor heen bijten en zo min mogelijk last zetten op mijn voet.
Alleen hier is het probleem:
Ik heb deze vrijdag een sponsorloop voor mijn school. 
We moeten rennen en fietsen om de school heen en zo veel mogelijk geld ophalen voor goede doelen.
Ik heb ook 15 verschillende sponsors dus ik kan lastig zeggen dat ik het gewoon niet doe.
Alleen nu ik dit met mijn voet heb weet ik niet of het me gaat lukken om bij de sponsorloop te rennen.

Wat is de beste manier om te zorgen dat ik deze vrijdagmiddag (het is nu woensdag avond, dus binnen 1,5 dagen) het minste last van mijn voet heb zodat ik mijn best kan doen bij de sponsorloop?

Milo

----------

